# 2009 IRC - Ship Ladder



## SAT (Mar 23, 2015)

2009 IRC - Is ship ladder permit as access within a loft studio dwelling? I am told the loft is less than 70 s.f. and will be used as extra storage.

Section R311.1 requires all stairs to comply with Section 311. Ship ladders are not permitted as a means of access or egress.  One can say the stairs are for access and are not regulated under Section 311 but if there is access there will be egress. Any thoughts would be appreciated.

Ps. I suggested a spiral stair but I am told those units are too small to accommodate a compliant spiral stair. Is there an exception I am missing?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 23, 2015)

The IRC is a prescriptive-oriented (specification) code with some examples of performance code language. It has been said that the IRC is the complete cookbook for residential construction. Section R301.1, for example, is written in performance language, but states that the prescriptive requirements of the code will achieve such performance.

It is important to understand that the IRC contains coverage for what is conventional and common in residential construction practice. While the IRC will provide all of the needed coverage for most residential construction, it might not address construction practices and systems that are atypical or rarely encountered in the industry. Sections such as R301.1.3, R301.2.2, R320.1, R322.1, N1101.2, M1301.1, G2401.1, P2601.1 and E3401.2 refer to other codes either as an alternative to the provisions of the IRC or where the IRC lacks coverage for a particular type of structure, design, system, appliance or method of construction. In other words, the IRC is meant to be all inclusive for typical residential construction and it relies on other codes only where alternatives are desired or where the code lacks coverage for the uncommon aspect of residential construction. Of course, the IRC constantly evolves to address new technologies and construction practices that were once uncommon, but now common.

1009.10.2 Treads of alternating tread devices.

Alternating tread devices shall have a minimum projected tread of 5 inches (127 mm), a minimum tread depth of 81/2 inches (216 mm), a minimum tread width of 7 inches (178 mm) and a maximum riser height of 91/2 inches (241 mm). The projected tread depth shall be measured horizontally between the vertical planes of the foremost projections of adjacent treads. The riser height shall be measured vertically between the leading edges of adjacent treads. The combination of riser height and projected tread depth provided shall result in an alternating tread device angle that complies with Section 1002. The initial tread of the device shall begin at the same elevation as the platform, landing or floor surface.

Exception: Alternating tread devices used as an element of a means of egress in buildings from a mezzanine area not more than 250 square feet (23 m2) in area which serves not more than five occupants shall have a minimum projected tread of 81/2 inches (216 mm) with a minimum tread depth of 101/2 inches (267 mm). The rise to the next alternating tread surface should not be more than 8 inches (203 mm).

1009.11 Ship ladders.

Ship ladders are permitted to be used in Group I-3 as a component of a means of egress to and from control rooms or elevated facility observation stations not more than 250 square feet (23 m2) with not more than three occupants and for access to unoccupied roofs.

Ship ladders shall have a minimum tread depth of 5 inches (127 mm). The tread shall be projected such that the total of the tread depth plus the nosing projection is no less than 81/2 inches (216 mm). The maximum riser height shall be 91/2 inches (241 mm).

Handrails shall be provided on both sides of ship ladders. The minimum clear width at and below the handrails shall be 20 inches (508 mm).

I would prefer a ships ladder over an alternating tread device any day.


----------

